# Angel



## maevedermitt1 (Dec 14, 2006)

please move this if it belongs elsewhere wasn't sure if in loving memory was mostly for gsd or not but here wanted to post a remembrance of her if that's ok.
the lump on her back leg had started getting bigger in the last 2 weeks and in the last 3-4 days sores had started to open on it so today she went to sleep in my arms and now is hopefully back with Ephany waiting at the bridge

Ephany my GSD found her 8 years ago this month poking under the wall from the shed to the pantry

she was so tiny her eyes opened after 10 days and at 6 weeks we thought we'd loose her to a seizure

she was 9 weeks before she could lap from a dish but after that her progress was amaizing 

here she is at about 2 weeks









here she is with Ephy at 6 weeks









and here she is a couple years ago newer pics are still on my camera


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

aww, Ephany and Angel are having a reunion, I am sure...I am , sorry for your loss, they both look very sweet in the pics.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Ruth,

I am so very sorry!! My heart is breaking for you... Our calico Pumpkin looks very much like your Angel... She also found us and blessed us beyond measure...

Angel and Ephy are both so special ...

They are at the bridge and one day you'll be all together...

God bless!

Tanya


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm sorry for the loss of your beautiful kitty. It's nice thinking about the fact that little Angel was greeted at the Bridge by her pal Ephany.








Rest in Peace Angel!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to read of Angel's loss. She was such a gorgeous kitten and grew up to be a beautiful cat, all due to you and Ephany.

Thank you to both of you for giving her that opportunity.

RIP Angel


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are together, watching over you. Please take care.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

What a lovely photo of Ephany







and Angel









There are two good friends romping together again, but missing you very much. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

